# Invalid LCID



## OpenWater (Jul 15, 2008)

Using Safari on a Mac I keeping getting the following error trying to access a web page:

SessionID error 'ASP 0219 : 80004005'
Invalid LCID
/tmonline/index.asp, line 85
The specified LCID is not available.

I assume it is a problem with Safari settings as I can access the web site from other Windows PCs. Also I use to be able to access it from the same Mac but I now get this error.


----------

